# Painting Flames



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone know of any tuts on painting flames? Specifically the brass skull held by the skulltaker. I am almost finished painting my skulltaker on chariot and need help with the flames. :victory:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THis is one of the best tuts I have found on painting fire. It starts with color theory and then click the link on the bottom and it shows you step by step how to do it on a model.

http://hot-lead.org/advance/fire_theory.htm


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Morf this wi;; help out a lot. I will put it into practice tonight when I paint.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

great tutorial, used something similar when i did my forge world avatar,basicly had to highlight back wards which was a bit wierd to start off,so the cracks in his armour were white hot/yellow and the further away from the cracked armour the darker the red was to almost black.
heres a link not sure how to post photos 
http://picasaweb.google.com/KITSANDBITS/MARKHOWARD#5097746794624228754


----------

